# OPPO BDP93



## jlettie (May 17, 2012)

Hi
I have already started putting my entertainment system together. I have a Marantz SR7005. Polk RTI-A7 speakers, Polk CSRA4 center, 2 Polk Surround speakers and a Sharp 42" LED TV. I want to purchase either a Oppo BPP95 or BDP93. I know the BDP95 has the better DACs for music. What I'm trying to find out if I purchased the BDP93 and hooked it up in the following manner. HDMI from the Oppo into the SHARP TV, 7 Channel inputs from the Oppo to the Marantz receiver. I played a CD in the Oppo. Will the music produced be sharp and clear. Will it be close to what the BDP 95 produces. I would be interested to hear from anyone who owns a Oppo BD93 and has it hooked up in the manner described above. How does it sound.:R


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

jlettie said:


> Hi
> I have already started putting my entertainment system together. I have a Marantz SR7005. Polk RTI-A7 speakers, Polk CSRA4 center, 2 Polk Surround speakers and a Sharp 42" LED TV. I want to purchase either a Oppo BPP95 or BDP93. I know the BDP95 has the better DACs for music. What I'm trying to find out if I purchased the BDP93 and hooked it up in the following manner. HDMI from the Oppo into the SHARP TV, 7 Channel inputs from the Oppo to the Marantz receiver. I played a CD in the Oppo. Will the music produced be sharp and clear. Will it be close to what the BDP 95 produces. I would be interested to hear from anyone who owns a Oppo BD93 and has it hooked up in the manner described above. How does it sound.:R


Hello,
When I did a Review of the BDP-93 I own I did hook it up in that manner for Review Purposes and thought it sounded great with CD's from the MCH Outputs. That being said, I did not have the BDP-95 to compare it to directly and it does have some of the finest DAC's extant with the Sabre's. I really think the 93 will make you quite happy and if you think it is lacking in terms of 2 Channel, OPPO will gladly let you exchange it for a 95 if purchased from them.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

I use the 93 for both 5.1 HDMI audio in zone one and 2 channel analog audio in zone two and a zone three. The zone two system is a nice pair of bookshelf speakers and a solid sub, the Oppo does a great job with its analog outputs and feeds that little 2.1 system very nicely. I also use a speaker selector and the Oppo feeds analog to a second 2 channel system, sounds awesome on that system too. I think youll be perfectly pleased. If I had the extra coin, at the time, I probably would have splurged on the 95 just because thats how I prefer to roll (and not because Ive ever seen or heard a 95 mind you), but Ive been perfectly happy with the 93s' performance.


----------



## jlettie (May 17, 2012)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> When I did a Review of the BDP-93 I own I did hook it up in that manner for Review Purposes and thought it sounded great with CD's from the MCH Outputs. That being said, I did not have the BDP-95 to compare it to directly and it does have some of the finest DAC's extant with the Sabre's. I really think the 93 will make you quite happy and if you think it is lacking in terms of 2 Channel, OPPO will gladly let you exchange it for a 95 if purchased from them.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Hi
Thanks for the response. I have tried to find a High end A/V store that sells the Oppo products. I have not found any store. I was told Best Buy Magnolia stores carried the product. I phoned the Magnolia division and the product is only a special order. I wanted to see a demonstration of the BDP-93 in its audio capability using the 7.1 audio outputs and HDMI output. I wanted to see the difference in quality of the sound. I phoned Oppo out in Ca.and I was told the BDP-93 was no match at all to the BDP-95. I assume they were trying to push the BDP-95. I asked if I hooked up the BDP-93 through the 7.1 Analog output would the sound quality come close to the BDP-95. I was told no. I find that a little hard to believe.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

jlettie said:


> Hi
> Thanks for the response. I have tried to find a High end A/V store that sells the Oppo products. I have not found any store. I was told Best Buy Magnolia stores carried the product. I phoned the Magnolia division and the product is only a special order. I wanted to see a demonstration of the BDP-93 in its audio capability using the 7.1 audio outputs and HDMI output. I wanted to see the difference in quality of the sound. I phoned Oppo out in Ca.and I was told the BDP-93 was no match at all to the BDP-95. I assume they were trying to push the BDP-95. I asked if I hooked up the BDP-93 through the 7.1 Analog output would the sound quality come close to the BDP-95. I was told no. I find that a little hard to believe.


Hello,
OPPO on the whole really are quite forthcoming and honest. They even go so far as to say on their Website that if solely using HDMI, the BDP-95 offers no advantages over the BDP-93. The DAC's in the 95 again are truly some of the finest ever offered on a piece of Consumer Electronics and are almost exclusively used in High End Professional Audio. If using the MCH Outputs as your main connection, the BDP-95 is a superior product.

Add in the fact that OPPO has the best Resale Value perhaps of any HT Gear and a truly cultish following and either way, you cannot lose. As for Demos, OPPO is primarily an Internet Direct Company with a tiny Dealer Network. As I wrote prior, I would try out the 93, and if you find it lacking exchange it for a 95. Or get a 95 and compare it to a cheap BDP with MCH and if you do not find that the juice is worth the squeeze, return it.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

jlettie said:


> Hi
> Thanks for the response. I have tried to find a High end A/V store that sells the Oppo products. I have not found any store. I was told Best Buy Magnolia stores carried the product. I phoned the Magnolia division and the product is only a special order. I wanted to see a demonstration of the BDP-93 in its audio capability using the 7.1 audio outputs and HDMI output. I wanted to see the difference in quality of the sound. I phoned Oppo out in Ca.and I was told the BDP-93 was no match at all to the BDP-95. I assume they were trying to push the BDP-95. I asked if I hooked up the BDP-93 through the 7.1 Analog output would the sound quality come close to the BDP-95. I was told no. I find that a little hard to believe.


If you don't believe it don't buy it. For most people the difference in the analog output is not going to be meaningful. If you don't believe it to be so, it is almost certain you will not hear nor appreciate any difference that might be present.


----------



## bxbigpipi (Feb 2, 2012)

I think you should order the 93 and check it out. If you don't like it change it for the 95. They are also great players so I dont think you will be losing anything.


----------

